# Little Alabaster



## laurie sullivan (Feb 17, 2008)

Before I tell you about the little vase, it's been a first for me. I was cutting the base on the band saw and it slipped and I put a nice slice on the end of my middle finger of my left hand. Of the four years I've been turning, it's my first injury..... but that didn't stop the day.

What you see is a 2 1/4in at the rim & 3in tall, little thing of White Italian Alabaster. The base is black walnut. I found this the easiest to turn. I wanted to try out the stone before I got to work on a larger piece.  

Thanks for the look and can't wait to hear from you.

Laurie 





I'm still working on the lighting.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 17, 2008)

Laurie, that definitely has the WOW factor!!

I hope your finger heals well.


----------



## rlharding (Feb 17, 2008)

Really nice.  Your lighting makes it look as if a candle was burning inside.  How large was the chunk when you started turning?  Does alabaster have anything similar to voids or knots that you have to look out for? How did you attach the base?

If you were trying to get away with cutting a round base on the curve.....you know that's one of the most difficult and unsafe cuts to attempt right? If not, what you need to do is make a jig out of some scrap, or perhaps use a parting tool if you were trying to clean up the end.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 17, 2008)

Laurie

Each one just gets better and better.

Great Job!


----------



## laurie sullivan (Feb 17, 2008)

Ruth,

This piece of stone was about 3x3x3in. No voids or knots. This piece was as pure as driven snow. Now, thats not always the norm. It just depends on the stone. In the soapstone, I ran across Iron minerals the needed to be chipped out to get passed them. As for attaching the base, I use a 2 part epoxy.

And last, yes, your right about the unsafe cuts..........I learn everyday.

Laurie


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, Laurie, that is great! Beautiful work.  I haven't tried any vases yet, too busy with other things now, but do want to try sometime.


----------



## CaptG (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, that is just too pretty.  Very nice job.  Hope your finger heals fast.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 17, 2008)

Beautiful work Laurie!


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice, the lighting really sets them off.

I have a new #2 pencil with an added on eraser topper.  Thus, I have an eraser at both ends.  I use this when my fingers need to be close to the band saw blade...


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 17, 2008)

Very lovely piece and photo.  Makes me want to try some.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 17, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, I just love the look and the picture really shows it off to perfection! Hope the finger isn't too bad.


----------



## R2 (Feb 17, 2008)

Laurie that is beautiful!![^]


----------



## laurie sullivan (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks for all your kind words. my finger is still throbbing. If it was my fore finger that got sliced, work would be tough. I am left handed and I use my thumb and for finger like tweezers. with locksmithing there are all kinds of little pins.

Laurie


----------



## holmqer (Feb 18, 2008)

Fantastic bowl and photography, I love the lighting effect.

How hard was it to mount and cut that stone? Did you use regular HSS turning tools?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 18, 2008)

Beautiful work and awesome photography!


----------



## louisbry (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful piece, Laurie! The walnut base is a nice touch.


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 24, 2008)

Great work!  so where do you get the alabaster?


----------



## jhs494 (Feb 24, 2008)

Excellent work Laurie. Once again you have made a wonderful piece.

You gotta watch those fingers. Ouch. 

Hope you heal up fast and keep up the great work.

Thanks for sharing your work with us!


----------



## laurie sullivan (Feb 24, 2008)

thank you, my finger is healing nicely....as long as I don't bump it.....which I try and do at least a dozen times a day[B)]

Laurie


----------

